# Cultured Stone Dilemas



## MuskyHunter (Jan 6, 2011)

Hello-
     Got a few questions some cultured stone I'm looking to install for my bar face and a beam above, thanks in advance for your responses! 

1)  The brochure for a cultured stone company in my area says to install the metal lath so that is feels smooth as you run your hand down it in a vertical position.  Everything else I read says it should feel rough as you run your hand down it.  I'm guessing it should be the latter, feel rough as you run your hand down?  Typo?

2)  I plan to cover the face of my bar in stone.  My one issue is that my bar makes a 45 degree angle.  No cultured stone company I've found makes a 45, only a 90s. Now I could overlap the stone if it's brick-like but if I get something like river rock I will have to get pretty creative.  Was trying not to have a seam.  Any suggestions?

3)  My last issue is that I haven't found a cultured stone co. who makes corbels.  Is my only solution wood corbels?  

Thanks again!


----------



## nealtw (Jan 6, 2011)

Have seen them cut on 22 1/2 degree but to get it to look good?? I think your right about the lath and google concrete corbel, not much out there.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 7, 2011)

plaster corbels - Google Search


----------



## MuskyHunter (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks for the replies nealtw.  I was really hoping one of the cultured stone companies I was looking at had corbels made of the exact color material I was going to use but no one does.

My dad suggested a way for the bar top support without using corbels.  They did this for their granite at their house they just finished.  He ordered up some 3/16 steel about 4" wide.  He then cut pieces as wide as the countertop was.  I believe it was 24" wide.  So he had several 4" by 24" pieces of 3/16 steel.  He then routed a 3/16" deep groove in the counter to recess the steel.  The steel piece was then fit into the groove, secured with screws (recessed into the piece of steel as well).  The coutertop was then placed on top of the counter and these steel plates which support the couter on the overhangs.  I may try this, then there is no need for a corbel...


----------



## itsreallyconc (Jan 20, 2011)

*ROUTED granite ?  no way - what he did was diamond saw it,,, any piece of decent granite will support itself AND uncle harry's heavy elbows at 14" overhang.
*


----------



## MuskyHunter (Jan 21, 2011)

Never said he routed the granite.  Routed the 'counter' not the 'countertop'.  Routed out a 3/16" x 4" wide groove in the WOOD counter to place the piece of steel in to support the countertop.


----------



## itsreallyconc (Jan 21, 2011)

*thanks for the clarification    my bad,,, not sure how much deflection would be in that dimension or support it would provide side to side in the center but its not ours  *


----------



## nealtw (Jan 31, 2011)

I don't see how the steel will add much, Your counter will still only carry what the screws will hold. 3/4 plywood will give you all you need if you tie it down good. You could bend that steel over your knee, Just try to bend the plywood. Have you thought about wood corbles like they put on fireplaces to hold up the mantle when they rock the whole face.


----------

